# French car pictures



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure if this thread has been started already but mostly love french car designs so thought it would be nice to see other DW members french cars or ones that they have detailed:

Here is mine and my parents soon to be car:


----------



## Masten (Jul 30, 2009)

That Renault looks lovely!

Here's my 87k Citroën C5 II 2.0i Break -05 a few weeks ago;





Pretty nice reflections, thank Ultima Paint Guard Plus for that 


...and here's my 150k Citroën XM 2.0 -92 this weekend, not very clean though


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

My old R26, beautiful Liquid yellow paint which was hard as nails and a joy to keep in good condition.










My old R26.R. Nightmare, butter-soft Deep Black paint which was a constant struggle at every wash and almost sent me round the bend (albeit you'd go round it in a very fast and controlled manner ).


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovin the meggy!

Few of mine, old 182 

















My old 197!

















Betty 

























:thumb:


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow what a great collection of clio's, have a big soft spot for these hopefully getting a Clio 182 when my finance is over on my C1 :thumb::thumb: especially love your white 197 with the bodykit on it


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Masten said:


> That Renault looks lovely!
> 
> Here's my 87k Citroën C5 II 2.0i Break -05 a few weeks ago;
> 
> ...


Love these old citroens :thumb: my car looked that dirty before its clean today, brilliant reflections on the C5 estate especially for a white car :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

My 106 GTi



















My old RenaultSport Clio 182



















Mates racecar that I help run in the Castle Combe Saloons










French cars are my passion loads on my website - www.richtreen.co.uk


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Some great looking motors, love the old XM :thumb:

My first french motor (& this was before i got into detailing lol, it as in my blood even then)









& my current motor


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

This is about as French as it gets . . .










It's garage mate is anything but French though !!










After a mate at work has just bought a 197, I'm getting to like the look of them a lot. Has anyone tried the new Twingo 133 yet ?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Few of my old 306 GTI6's.









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

My old 206...


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's mine... Just after a wash. Not sure if it will ever get a real detail as i want to sell her..


----------



## select (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine:

renault Clio II dCi
2002, 110 000 kms


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

My ol' girl..


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like a french man on a BICYCLE not a french car, please read the thread titles before posting.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's my little french car - click image to see full size.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Rich said:


> Looks like a french man on a BICYCLE not a french car, please read the thread titles before posting.


Alright, Alright, Calm down, Calm down.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

few of my clio 172

































this is going back a while


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

heres mine














































and out on track


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

My daily... I love it :thumb:














































Waxed!


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tunero said:


> My daily... I love it :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow the wheels look brilliant how did you come up with that idea :thumb:


----------



## shaunfr (Mar 12, 2008)

My old C2 VTS that put me off french cars for good!


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Citroen SM 1973


----------



## stifler (Jul 25, 2007)

My V6:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

My Citroen C5 I


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

Couple of one of my 205's


----------



## csm (Sep 24, 2007)

Old 306 HDI


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

My Williams, bit dirty and not many pics im afraid, bit embarassed tbh as she needs some tlc which time and money has prevented


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

My 1st 106 Quiksilver


























My 106 Rallye


























2nd Quiksilver


























207 GT


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

obc1 said:


> Wow the wheels look brilliant how did you come up with that idea :thumb:


Thanks a lot!

The idea... a bored day thinking in paint one arm of the rims... but I ont know what colour so... try colours!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> My ol' girl..


Cool mate :thumb:

I had a '94 16v Chamade in Brooklands green - twas a beaut'


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

My girl :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Hair Bear said:


> Cool mate :thumb:
> 
> I had a '94 16v Chamade in Brooklands green - twas a beaut'


Cheers mate,was my first car..alot of work went in to it getting it back on form again,didnt really need it it but im fussy.lolhad to sell it to make way for my current car


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

my simple megane 225..
price's are so insane over here (payed 12.5k ) .. but i sold my alfa romeo, and i'm a prowd owner of a megane 225 (with xenons and such)
wich already costs me a fortune to run, and a fortune on insurance (one gallon of fuel is about 5.50 pounds, insurance is about 1500 a year)

and i'm only 22 yrs old.. the police caught me speeding twice (and they took my license) won't help me running it cheaper

but

after a wash with wolfgang autobathe, and a wax with zymol carbon (really like the carbon) here are some pic's..

but before that. i'm sorry for the crappy pic's (my dslr wasn't here) and if you spot a little dirt on the weels (wich you probably do) they will be changed within a couple of months, so i couldn't be bothered .. but! i bilberry-ed them


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are some of the french cars i have owned over the years..

My first 205 GTI 1.9 with Genuine Peugeot Kit.










My old 306 Meridian










My old 406 LS










106 Escapade










106 GTi










2nd 205 GTi 1.9










Many thanks.


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

My new daily driver, in good order for 140k..(platinum Silver)


















































My new weekend toy (soon be detailed properly), 306 gti6 in Astor Grey










My old 406 1.9 TD Lx estate in Diablo red










My old 306 2.0 hdi Meridian in Diablo Red


























And my last 406, Hdi LX in Diablo red (again LOL)


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

My first Clio


















with 182 wheels on


















Second Clio


















Citroen C3


















Citroen Picasso









Grand Scenic









Another Clio









Clio Campus


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

lee. said:


> View attachment 11496


:lol:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

My first Coupe, I loved this car!




























Second Coupe




























Old Nana GTI


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Not enough hydraulics on here.....lets restore the balance :thumb:

My daily and family hack....


















































Citroens...so french they hurt


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks mint that vince
A credit to you if its your daily!:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My old bus.
51 plate 1.8 lx on 81k at the mo.
Paint is wrecked and has had a few panels done at some point but never mind.
3 years of ownership and it has been the most boringly reliable car I have owned.Absolutly nothing has needed replacing.Ive done 32k in it and had 2 front tyres thats it.




























Picture 3 sports a pissed off wife.


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> My ol' girl..


brooklands green??


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

my 1.4 RT with a 1.8 8v engine in 


















my 1.8 16v - on different wheels now tho...


----------



## VTR_Craig (Dec 29, 2007)

My VTR


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

my old Saxo


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

RyanJon said:


> Looks mint that vince
> A credit to you if its your daily!:thumb:
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, Im repping in it this week on Thursday round Liverpool...it gets used...but not abused


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

RoverIain said:


> My old bus.
> 51 plate 1.8 lx on 81k at the mo.
> Paint is wrecked and has had a few panels done at some point but never mind.
> 3 years of ownership and it has been the most boringly reliable car I have owned.Absolutly nothing has needed replacing.Ive done 32k in it and had 2 front tyres thats it.
> ...


I know what you mean but i had one of these once but the 2.1TD model....Whats nice about a car that doesnt need money throwing at it or fixing all the time is that you can spend time cleaning it and enjoying driving it.

If you dont enjoy your 406 then i suggest you buy or watch the french movie Taxi 2.....have a look for it on Youtube......In fact i might go and watch it now on DVD  You'll see why.....


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

lesley2337 said:


> brooklands green??


certainly is mate.


----------



## matty_doh (Dec 14, 2009)

chopper602 said:


> After a mate at work has just bought a 197, I'm getting to like the look of them a lot. Has anyone tried the new Twingo 133 yet ?


Oui, monsieur ... 

One capsicum red Twingo 133 with cup pack.


























My P+J, gets used in all weathers (unfortunately). Could do with a machine polish, though I don't have either the knowledge or the tools to do so!

Will try to get some better pics on Friday, as I'm planning on washing the car then.


----------



## pug504 (Aug 18, 2008)

*The 504 cabrio*

1972 2L TI. One of Peugeot UK's 150 RHD conversions. Now in Oz.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

I think I may post some of mine 

old ones:

My old Xsara Picasso HDI:










bought it brand new, and did 40k problem free, and after sold it - still miss her 

My old BX GT:



(ignore the pipe under the bumper, it was a temporary cold air feed to the air filter )



This car was born as a ph.1 BX GT with a 1.9 carb. engine, and we had some ph.2 parts so converted it to ph.2 exterior wise.
I just loved this car! I used it tow tonnes of building materials, used for going fishing - especially loved it's hydrupneumatic suspension when we discovered that above 120km/h the dust don't get into the car from the dirt road :lol:
And I did a few drag races with it! Loved the face of the guys in the new cars when a 20years blue brick just let them in the dust  It had around 120hp, but it was 950kg , had loads of torque, and had a low ratio gearbox so easily nailed 1.3 16V Swift GTIs :driver:

Miss it 

Present cars:

My daily runaround - Xsara HDI:




























2CV Charleston - pride and joy:



Has full cream leather interior

Won the 3rd. most beautiful 2CV in Hungary award last time I was on the national Citroen meeting with her - in 2008 

My weekend car / trackday toy - Xsara VTS:




























spec here:

http://www.cxoc.net/index.php?topic=4274.0

Had two BX 1.9D (ph.1 silver and ph.2 red) before these, but I don't have pic. of them 

ahh... nearly forgot about the two Traction Avants I have :lol: one is under restoration here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126926

:wave:


----------



## chris205_106 (Jun 12, 2008)

My collection ive had over the last 5-6 years, and ive just turned 20!!! 

In order IIRC


































the change over





































































Sold this but then bought it back after a few of these 



































































and back again 


























French car whore....probably :wave:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Love your ph1 Chris looks perfect


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Yet to be detailed


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


>


Since you have 2 R26's, can I have one?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nah you dont want them POS, lol


----------

